# The GREATEST mining boom in stocks is yet to come!



## noirua (16 July 2011)

Gold is heading towards $1,700 an ounce and the mining sector of stocks is 22% down in the Junior sector since May in Canada. Australia has been walloped by the QLD disasters, very strong $ as in Canada, and additionally they've been handbagged by PM Julia Gillard and Co and yes, she packs a fair wallop with all those 2 cents she's taxed in there.
http://www.stockhouse.com/columnists/2011/jul/14/it-s-almost-time-to-pile-back-into-junior-miners

It's not just junior gold miners that have been hit it's the whole mining sector.


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 July 2011)

Did you hear what a Chinese ambassador had to say about Chinese investment in Australia. He said besides minerals and energy, there are other Australian investments that are attractive. 
What would these 'other' interests be I wonder?


----------



## Boggo (17 July 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Did you hear what a Chinese ambassador had to say about Chinese investment in Australia. He said besides minerals and energy, there are other Australian investments that are attractive.
> What would these 'other' interests be I wonder?




It's Julia they want, apparently they want her to run Taiwan for a few years


----------



## matty77 (18 July 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Did you hear what a Chinese ambassador had to say about Chinese investment in Australia. He said besides minerals and energy, there are other Australian investments that are attractive.
> What would these 'other' interests be I wonder?




Buying up our farming land so they can send all the food to China, seriously.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 July 2011)

matty77 said:


> Buying up our farming land so they can send all the food to China, seriously.



I heard an American commentator explaining the situation quite well a few months ago. In short, the Chinese don't simply buy an asset in the way you might buy shares etc. Instead, they buy it and then put their own people in to run it not just at board level, but at all levels. China thus gains complete control over the operation of the asset - in the case of a farm, the food will be sent to China whether we like it or not.

Using the specific example of oil that the commentator was referring to, oil production in any country that is controlled by the Chinese is effectively oil taken off global markets. That oil is not for sale through normal mechanisms, it being destined directly for China with nobody else having any chance of getting hold of it (short of military action etc). It's not like you can just make and offer to buy it as is the case with oil normally.


----------



## noirua (18 July 2011)

There is a clever PATIENT longterm strategy being worked by many Asian countries, including China and Japan, and from the UK to America. When a company, and in China's case all large companies are at least 52% owned by PRC through another owned or at least 52% owned company, they then purchase land from farmers for mining interests at several times the market value. This puts pressure on States as miners say, "we own all the land so where are the complaints against our planned mine, so what's the problem?".
From this Australian land purchases, China and others have longer term plans to return it to farming land in due course and maybe some will become building land as the housing demand mounts.


----------



## tinhat (19 July 2011)

Perhaps someone from the PRC Central People's Government might be able to reply to this thread to confirm these comments?


----------



## matty77 (19 July 2011)

tinhat said:


> Perhaps someone from the PRC Central People's Government might be able to reply to this thread to confirm these comments?




Be carefull, maybe they own this forum?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (19 July 2011)

They have to do somthing with all the Australian dollars we put into their hands everytime buy somthing made in china, And when they are not buying our products they will look for places to invest it.

we are in the business of mining and farming,

china is in the business of manufacturing.

Perhaps they see little difference between them investing in aussie farms and mines as australian companies investing in their factories, warehousing and transport operations.


----------



## noirua (31 July 2011)

tinhat said:


> Perhaps someone from the PRC Central People's Government might be able to reply to this thread to confirm these comments?




A few links that confirm recent land purchases:  Shenhua Watermark Mine - http://www.weeklytimesnow.com.au/article/2011/06/27/350251_latest-news.html

Coal seam gas: http://coalseamgasnews.org/?p=1796

Bylong Station, Mudgee: http://m.news.com.au/NSWACT/pg/0/fi770213.htm


----------



## matty77 (1 August 2011)

Isnt it great, selling our valuable land from underneath us, without even a wimper.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 August 2011)

matty77 said:


> Isnt it great, selling our valuable land from underneath us, without even a wimper.




Thats ok, we'll buy the farm land back for half price after the next 7 year drought.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 August 2011)

Smurf1976 said:


> Using the specific example of oil that the commentator was referring to, oil production in any country that is controlled by the Chinese is effectively oil taken off global markets. That oil is not for sale through normal mechanisms, it being destined directly for China with nobody else having any chance of getting hold of it (short of military action etc




Isn't china part of the global market .

and any barrels sent back to china in this way means that they will be purchasing less off the open market so that the net effect is the same.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (1 August 2011)

A bit of deja vu for those who can remember. The other miracle economy - Japan - has been there, done that some 30 years ago, buying up Australian assets. And we all know how they ended up?? Hint - lot's of debt and an economy that's gone nowhere for 20 years.....

Don't count on China being any different this time either....it's economy is based on even less sustainable economic & business models?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (2 August 2011)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Don't count on China being any different this time either....it's economy is based on even less sustainable economic & business models?




how so?


----------



## noirua (18 August 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> how so?




No, no; China has its own form of capitalism that is growing hard and will overtake the United States quicker than most think. It already grows two extra Australia's every year.


----------



## Tyler (27 August 2011)

Every resource boom goes to bust.

Higher demand causes higher prices, producers start heavily investing in mines to increase production & at when demand returns to more 'normal' levels there is an excess of supply.

I think India will be good though, China's demographics arent that great.


----------



## noirua (31 August 2011)

I somehow see the present dip as yet another necessary action in a very long term bull market in commodities -- always one or two left out each time though. August should signal a recovery in it's dying days so you need to decide what to do!?


----------



## noirua (5 September 2011)

noirua said:


> I somehow see the present dip as yet another necessary action in a very long term bull market in commodities -- always one or two left out each time though. August should signal a recovery in it's dying days so you need to decide what to do!?




Hello noirua, August has gone so what now aye? Well - two glasses of whisky and the answer has arrived,  errr yes, hmmmm, cough cough splutter splutter...

Listen thee not to anns out of the States as these vary by the week sending markets in all directions, wellll up or down. Europe staggers on and Ireland takes matters seriously and awarded â‚¬1.5 billion - to be sure. Greece - all Greek to me -  are struggling away, and Berlusconi, yes Italy - is having a laugh really.

So much for all the waffle noirua, what about the mining stocks boom?  Mine are mainly gold but what do I know guys, punt at your leasure; 'PUNT?', yes, all a bit of a gamble. Keep them firmly at the top of your 'ready to go' actioning monitor - good fortune!


----------



## noirua (20 May 2017)

Well, how life went wrong for mining during 2011 and now 6 years later still tarnishes most companies in the sector: Those that is, who are not in the mining graveyard.

 Now might well be the time to go back and take a look at the whole sector. We are still close to the floor and most companies are mega cost conscious. From this level when China eventually picks up strongly with increasing links with Hong Kong all hell will be let loose.  Prices of most commodities will go mad again and the likes of Copper may well treble in price.

When gold was under $300 per ounce in the late 1990s only an insane person would have forecast approaching $2,000 less that 15 years later. The market is insane and it always happens again no matter what Governments say.


----------



## CanOz (21 May 2017)

China has just gone through a period of credit expansion....not sure how much left in the tank anymore....they're planning on building three new cities....as you do. So that might give resources a lift.


----------



## noirua (13 August 2017)

A mining boom will happen again.  It usually starts from a position such as now.  Quite often builds slowly and gallops leaving people wishing they'd invested.  The gallop starts when little is really happening and most miss it.


----------



## Wyatt (13 August 2017)

noirua said:


> A mining boom will happen again.  It usually starts from a position such as now.  Quite often builds slowly and gallops leaving people wishing they'd invested.  The gallop starts when little is really happening and most miss it.




Oh Yes please, many trend followers would love that.


----------



## Skate (13 August 2017)

Wyatt said:


> Oh Yes please, many trend followers would love that.
> 
> View attachment 72236




Hi Wyatt
Care to share June 2008 till present for comparison


----------



## Wyatt (13 August 2017)

Skate said:


> Hi Wyatt
> Care to share June 2008 till present for comparison






While the data does include historical constituents, It, no doubt, has plenty of other pitfalls including 50% D/D. This bucking bronc is not rideable imho


----------



## MrChow (21 August 2017)

If I was the OP I may not be that keen to bump this thread after encouraging investing in a commodities bubble for the past 6 years.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 August 2017)

In the OP's defence, the thread was started on a Canadian news article referring to the Canadian market.


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

The S&P/ASX 300 Metals and Mining Index (XMM) has doubled since the beginning of 2016. Nice steady upward trend, apart from the pullback from February to June 2017. Lots of booming junior mining companies of late. Activity in the sector seems to be really picking up.




Has another mining boom already begun?


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

*Next mining boom in Australia will be driven by tech metals for renewable energy and technologies*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2017-04-17/next-mining-boom-in-australia-is-tech-metals/8443172


----------

